# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Zbulimet e Ugolinit në Butrint-1928,revista Drini

## BARAT

*Dossier*
*Italiani Sestieri: Ju rrëfej zbulimet e Ugolinit në Butrint*

Ashtu siç është bërë e ditur tashmë, si rezultat i një pune të madhe kërkimore e bërë nga ekspedita e përbashkët arkeologjike shqiptaro-angleze, e drejtuar nga bashkëdrejtorët profesor Richard Hoges dhe prof. Ilir Gjipali, para disa ditësh, nga nëntoka e qytezës antike të Butrintit, u zbulua dhe doli në dritë edhe një tjetër gjurmë arkeologjike. Sipas studiuesve dhe arkeologëve të ndryshëm, ai zbulim arkeologjik mendohet të jetë forumi, apo qendra romake e atij qyteti antik, gërmimet e të cilit kanë nisur që prej dekadës së dytë të shekullit të kaluar nga arkeologu i famshëm italian, profesor Luixhi Maria Ugolini dhe më pas u vazhduan nga bashkëpunëtori i tij i ngushtë, profesor Piero Marconi. Sipas shumë specialistëve dhe studiuesve të arkeologjisë, zbulimi i fundit në qytezën antike të Butrintit, përveçse e pasuron "inventarin" e trashëgimisë kulturore të Shqipërisë, do ti japë më shumë vlera asaj qyteze edhe nga ana e turizmit kulturor, duke bërë që ajo qytezë të bëhet edhe më tepër objekt pelegrinazhi nga të huajt. Por, duke u kthyer tek ajo që anonçuam në hyrje të këtij shkrimi, zbulimi i para pak ditëve në Butrint, ashtu sikurse dihet tashmë, nuk është nga të vetmit e kësaj natyre. Atij i janë paraprirë edhe mjaft zbulime të tjera, që në dekadat e para të shekullit të kaluar, kur dhe filluan gërmimet e para aty nga ekspedita italiane, e cila kishte lidhur një sërë marrëveshjesh me qeveritë shqiptare të asaj kohe. Por për një tablo më të qartë dhe më të hollësishme për gërmimet dhe zbulimet e bëra në Butrint, na njeh një studim i bërë nga studiuesi italian, Sestieri, në vitin 1941, i cili hedh dritë mbi historinë antike të asaj qyteze të famshme, si dhe për punën e madhe e zbulimet që bëri aty për afro dy dekada, arkeologu i famshëm italian, prof. Luixhi Maria Ugolini. Këtë studim të italianit Pelligrino di Sestieri, me titull "Antica Albania nelle richerche arceheologiche", (Shqipëria antike, nën rrënojat arkeologjike"), i cili u botua në revistën "DRINI" që nxirrej në vitet 1939-1943 nga Enti Kombëtar i Turizmit në Shqipëri, po e japim të plotë, duke mos i bërë asnjë ndryshim nga teksti origjinal i shkruar në atë kohë.



*"Shqipëria antike, nën rrënojat arkeologjike"*

*Pizzicolli, arkeologu i parë italian në Shqipëri*

Ky volum u shkrue në vjetin 1928 prej të mirë-njohurit shkencëtar e arkeolog Ugolini. Ndonëse shkrimi ka një datë mjaft mbrapa, dhe ndonëse në këtë kohë dhe sipër zbulimet arkeologjike në Shqipni janë shtue në një masë shumë të dukshme, tue shtue pasunin monumentale të vendit, libri në fjalë ka një rëndësi aktualiteti. Fillon me një shënim mbi veprën e Humanistave të Rilindjes Italjane, të cilët qenë themeluesat e arkeologjisë. Ndërmjet ktyne vëndin e parë për vjetërsi e zen, Ciriaco dei Pizzicolli nga Ankona. Ky qe një nga më të parët studjoz të vjetër që u sjell nga Shqipnia ku tue u kthye shpesh herë, qiti në dritë vende të panjoftuna deri ntë kohë e që të cilat; në kohët e vjetra ishin të randësishme; përveç këtij veprimi pati edhe një meritë shumë të madhe në të mblëdhunit e disa dokumentave të cilat sot janë të një vlefte të paçmueshme; gjithashtu Pizzicolli mblodhi dhe kopjoi disa mbishkrime që sot janë humbun.

*Pizzicolli në 1435-ën në Butrint për Krishtlindje*

Në vjetin 1435 ky kaloi natën e Krishtëlindjeve në Butrint të cilin e pëlqente për sëtepërmi për ato mure madhështore dhe për madhnin e tij të kaluame. Për një koecidencë kureshtëse, ky qytet, që ishte zbulue prej një italiani (Pizzicolli), mbas pesë shekujsh heshtje e harrimi, zbulohet prej një tjetër italiani, Ugolini. Ky më 1924 ndoqi atë rrugë që Pizzicolli pat ndjekë në kohën e vet në Shqipni. Qëllimi i këtij udhëtimi ishte zbulimi i antikiteteve arkeologjike, studimi i qytetnimit ilirik, dhe lidhja e këtij qytetnimi me tokat e tej-Adriatikut, e ma në fund, studimi i monumentave klasike dhe i gjurmave të lanuna nga Roma. Në këtë libër të vogël gjithshka tregohet me një lehtësi e bukuri gjuhësore shembullore; asht një libër që nuk u drejtohet vetëm specialistave por masës së popullit; i drejtohet si italianit të cilit ai ka dashtë ti njohi sa ai ka ba si përfaqësues i arkeologjisë italiane; e si edhe lexuesit shqiptar i cili në këtë vepër të shkruese e të lexueshme shumë lehtë, merr njoftim mbi pasuninë arkeologjike kombëtare të vet. Ugolini sidomos nuk kufizohesh nën vëzhgimin e thjeshtë dhe të thatë të sendeve e shkrimeve historike por rindërtonte jetën e të vjetërve dhe mirkuptue qëllimet bujare të misionit të tij shkencor, i kanë dhanun gjithmonë ndihmat ma të mëdhaja dhe të mundshme, tuj i lejue që të lidhi atë marrëveshtje arkeologjike italo-shqiptare, e cila nuk ishte njohja e parë italjane e kërkimeve në Shqipni, por dhe një peng bujar e i sinqertë për miqësinë që lidhte dy Kombet e Adriatikut. -Ugolini të cilin unë e njihja fare mirë, sepse kishte punue në kohat më të vështira të jetës së tij-dashuronte sinqerisht Shqipërin. Dëshira ma e madhe e tij ishte që të vleftësonte Shqipërin në fushën e studimeve dhe kërkimeve shkencore, e me anë të mundimit të tij si kërkues me i tregue botës bujarin e tokës shqiptare. Kërkimet me karakter prehistorik që ai bani, i dhanë provën praktike tasaj që kishte mendue. Ardhja e illyrëve në Shqipëri konsiderohet prej Ugolinit fillimi i epokës protohistorike nga e cila nuk kemi dokumenta të mjafta e të qarta për shkak të njoftimeve tona të pamjaftueshme mbi Shqipnin, të cilat tuj ndjekë shembulli e ndritur të treguese nga i ndyeri Ugolini, me kërkime e gërmime ma të mëdhaja, do të plotësohej që edhe qytetrimi illyrik të njihet aq mirë sa njihen qytetnimet grek e romak.

*Varrezat e vjetra të gjetura në Koman*

Një provë e pamjaftueshmënis së njoftimeve tona na jipet nga varrezat e Komanit, sendet zbukuruese të vorreve të së cilës megjithëse i përkasin pjesës ballore e zbukuruese protohistorike, kronologjikisht i përkasin një periudhe shumë ma të vonshme; kështu ato nuk na japin veçse një tregim të thatë të qytetnimit që përfaqësojnë. Asht një fenomen tipik pseudo-arkaizmi i cili tregon se disa fise illyrike që banonin në mes malesh vazhduen të përdorin sende prehistorike edhe kur në vendet e tyre kaluen legjionet romake; e në të vërtetën e disa vorreve të Komanit kanë datë absolute shekullin III e V mbas Krishtit; sepse përveç materialit thjeshtësisht illyrik, aty janë gjetun edhe monedha romake të kohës së vonshme të perandoris, e sende të tjera që lejojnë me datue të shekullit III ose V-të të gjithë pajisjen e vorrit. Me plot arsye Ugolini thotë se ky fakt tregon nji shpirt besnikërije që takohet jo vetëm në Shqipërinë e Veriut, por edhe në atë të Jugut. Në vërtetim të kësaj, paraqet dy shembulla skulpture që përfaqësojnë fytyra femnore njena prej këtyne nji bust i Fingjës nga koleksioni "Vlora", e tjetra asht përmendorja e famshme që sot fatkeqësisht ka humbur, e mbiquajtun "Vasha e Vlorës". Që të dy këto vepra, të punura, e para në periudhën romake dhe e dyta në atë greke, tregojnë besnikërinë e personave që aty janë përfytyrue me veshje illyrike me gjith që në të asht paraqitun edhe moda e mënyra e veshjes e sjellun prej grekëve. Sot këto shembulla nuk janë ma të vetmet, sepse dy të parave i kam shtue edhe tre të tjera e padyshim nga gërmimet e tjera do tarrihet me pasun edhe të tjera akoma. Këto skulptura tregojnë se illyrët banoshin edhe në Shqipërinë e Jugut, sikurse asht provue edhe nga zbulimi i fibule-ev i tipit illyrik në Feniki (bëhet fjalë për Finiq-in, shënimi ynë), dhe në Butrint.

*Libri i Ugolinit, me rëndësi për shqiptarët*

Libri i Ugolinit ka një rëndësi të madhe për shqiptarët, sepse jo vetëm asht një libër i shkruem për me ilustrue antikitetet e Vendit, ose për me i tregue një itinerar turistik personave inteligjente, por sepse vërteton, në bazë të dokumentave që arkeologjia i ka dhanë autorit, se populli shqiptar ka unitetin e vet ethnik dhe se raca e tij asht një nga racat ma të vjetra t Europës. Tue pa se në vende të ndryshme takohen të njëjtat gjurma, mund të arrihet sigurisht në vërtetim se në të gjithë këtë tokë, në një kohë të caktueme banoi një popull i vetëm. Ugolini vën në dukje lidhjet ndërmjet illyrëve dhe banorëve të Italisë jugore. Arkeologjikisht, glotologjikisht asht provue edhe s: përveç dëshmitarëve të tjera të traditave letrare, një pjesë e illyrëve duke kaluar Adriatikun emigroi në Italinë e jugut ku dhe gjeti kushte kulture ma të mira dhe ma të përparueme. Këto njoftime vërtetohen edhe nga legjendat. Kështu Plini tregon se edhe Peuçeci me 9 vajza illyriane u martuan dhe prej ktyne lindën 12 fise të Puglies. Simbas Erodotit, Euganejt e Venedikut ishin prej fisi illyrian, e ma në fund simbas Apianit, i qyejtuni Illir ishte biri i Polifemit, ciklopi siçiljan që banonte nën malin Etna, të Siçilis. Studimet glotologjike të bazueme toponamstikë dhe onomastikë japin edhe shumë prova të tjera mbi marrëdhëniet e këtyne dy vëndeve; por natyrisht Ugolini në një vepër me qëllim përhapjeje nuk mundet me u thellue në veçorina shkencëtore e kështu asht kufizue me tregue, e me përmënd vetëm legjendat që janë gjithnjë të dalin nga populli e që pak a shumë e kanë një themel saktësije. Nga ana tjetër nuk duhet me u habitë sepse banorët e Shqipnis së Vjetër janë kthye e kanë kalue në Itali sepse detin që ndan asht i ngushtë sa që mjaftojnë disa orë lundrimi e prandej në vënd që të funksionojë si nji mjet ndamjeje, shërbente si udhë e marrëdhanjes. Mbi afërsin e Italis edhe Virgjili në dy rreshtat që po riprodhojmë flet mbi udhëtimin e Eneut: "Provehiunur plago virna ceramica iuxta mide iter Italian / carsusqyenbrevissimus midis". Një libër përhapjeje sikur natyrisht nuk mund të kufizohet në një periudhë të vetme historike e në të vërtetën, libri në fjalë përmbledh edhe periudhën klasike e mesjetare ashtu si shohim edhe titullin e volumit "Antica Albania nelle richerche arceheologiche". Këto kërkime janë drejtue në të gjitha fushat periudhave kufi e nga ana tjetër janë spjegue me një qartësi të çuditshme.

*Zbulimet, dëshmi e marrëdhënieve kulturore me Italinë*

Mbasi përmënd kolonizimin e ekorinthiave-korifiotëve të Pojanit e të Durrësit e mbasi vëren se këto dy qytete jo vetëm janë themelue prej kolonuesave, kalon dhe shqyrton artin tuj vrejt se edhe për periudhën greke, vërtetohet ajo që asht vërtetue në epokën e mëparme protohistorike, d.m.th. vazhdimi i marradhënieve kulturore me Italin. Tue përshkrue një votiv të Vlorës, ku përfytyrohet një hyjni e ulur në fron që merr nji dhuratë nga një njeri, shënon karakterin e saj shumë të stërhollët dhe të përngjashme me tavoletrat e Locer-it e Epizefiri të Kalabrisë si për subjektin ashtu dhe për artin e tyre. Gërmimet tue qenë se ishin porsa të fillueme në kohën kur u shkrue libri, Ugolini nuk paraqet shembulla të tjera të përgjashme, ndërsa sot na njofim shumë të tjera që provojnë gjithnjë e ma mirë ma shumë marrëdhanjet e mira e kulturore ndërmjet dy Vëndeve të Adriatikut; ndërmjet atyre ma karakteristike janë stelat e Pojanit, mënyra e zbukurimit e së cilës rrjedhin ma tepër nga qyteti italian Taranto; të tjera rrjedhje nga tavoletat e Locri-t përmbahen nga tavoleta të njëllojta të Durrësit. Merita ma e madhe e Ugolinit asht ajo se kuptoi me njiherë me gjithsej kishte në dispozicion pak shembulla, ekzistencën e marrëdhanjeve artistike ndërmjet qytetnimeve të vjetra shqiptare e italjane.

*Zbulimet e qyteteve ilire*

Në fletët e bukura të librit të arkeologut të ndyer, nji mbas nji në një film kalojnë përpara syvet të lexuesit qytetet e motshme greke e illyriane: pranë Plloçës, identifikimi i të cilit u propozue nga Patsch-i, u vërtetue definitivishjt nga ai vetë me ndërmjetësi të një studimi të kujdesëshëm; Lissos, themelue nga sirakuzanët pranë Leshit, Byllys, në Gradishtë, pranë Hekalit, Avloa (Vlora); Orichum (Pasha Liman); Chimara (Himara); Panormos (Porto Palermo); Butrotum (Butrinti); Phoeniche (Feniks); Orchesums (Saranda); Scodra (Shkodra); Bassania (Plana o Bëdhana). Në një mënyrë të veçantë thellohet ma tepër në tregimin e atyre qyteteve që janë zbulue ose që janë qitë në dritë për hir të studimeve të tija; Feniki e Butrint. Asht shumë interesant me lexue faqet që flasin mbi identifikimin e Feniks; këtu përsëritet mallëngjimi i zbulonjësit i cili i kureshtun prej një gjaje që gjindet në majën e kodrës shkon atje nalt dhe aty e konstaton se ishte fjala për një rreth muri, një nga më të forta që Epiri njifte; mbi të cilat ishte rritë një dafinë "larurus-nobilia", si shenjë madhështije mbi shkretëtirat e një qyteti të vjetër. Përshkrimi i gërmimeve dhe i përmendoreve të zbulueme, na jep një mendim mjaft të qartë të punimeve të kryeme, megjithë se nuk përmend veçoritë dhe karakteristikat e çdo njenit prej tyne ashtu si ka ba po ky autor në librin e vet "Lakropoli di Fenice", gja krejt natyrale me që ky botim ishte një libër shkencor. Veçanërisht interesante asht tempulli i vogël që për gjasin (ngjashmërinë, shënimi ynë), e tij analoge me të shenjtorëve ma të famshëm të Greqisë, quhet "Thesauros", i ndërtuem afërsisht në shekullin e IV para Krishtit, në kohën bizantine, u kthye në një baptister sikurse e provon ena për kungimin mbrenda në ujë e "kolumbithria", e cila u përdorte prej të krishtenëve në kohë të vjetër e që sot përdoret nga orthodoksët. Por kazma-ja e pamëshirëshme nuk qiti në dritë vetëm vepra greke, por edhe gjurmat e Romës u kërkuen, u gjetën dhe u qitën në dritë. Kështu u zbuluen dy depozita të madha uji, nji banjo dhe disa ambiente publike. Në fushën artistike gërmimet qitën në dritë reliefa dhe skulptura të kohës greke si dhe të kohës romake. Veçanërisht interesant ka qenë gërmimi në varreza nga të cilat u nxorrën sende illyriane e greke, përveç atyre romake e ndërmjet dhjetave një mbishkrim relativ me një sirakuzjan i cili sigurisht do të kishte pasur nvanë vend në qytet. Përveç epokës klasike kërkimet janë shtye edhe për epokën prehistorike e për kohën bizantine, e për të dyja këto kohra janë nxjerrun dëshmira mbi jetën e qytetit, ose spakut asht mundun me pasë ndonjë send tjetër që i përket periudhës prehistorike.

*Programi i Ugolinit për kërkimet në Shqipëri*

Programi i Ugolinit si Kryetar i Misjonit Arkeologjisë Italjane ishte me ba kërkime në vende të ndryshme të Shqipnis, e për këtë arsye mbas dy fushatash gërmime të kryeme në Feniki (Finiq, shënimi ynë), në vjetin 1926 dhe në 1927, më 1928, transportoi çadrat e tija në Butrint. Në periudhën në të cilën u shkrue ky libër, gërmimet e Butrintit ishin akoma në fillimet e tyre, por natë kohë ishin pasë qenë zbulue shumë përmendore e një sasi skulpturash të mjafta me rëndësi. Me një entuziazëm të vërtetë Ugolini, përshkruen një portë të madhe në muret e qytetit, forma e të cilit është e njajtë me ato që Homeri i atribuon portësë Shea të qytetit Troja; gjetësi nuk dyshoi se edhe këtu ishte fjala për Portën Shea të Trojës së Re, e këndyeme rishtaz prej Virgjilit e pikërisht kët emën i dha. Sikurse edhe ai vetë shkruen në parathanjen e librit të tij të botuem mbas vdekjes së tij mbi Butrintin (L.M. Ugolini: "Butrinto mito di Enea, gli scavi", Roma 1937), autori përpara rrënimeve të këtij qyteti që puna e dhe vullneti i tij e qitën në dritën, me përsëritjen e rreshtave të Virgjilit, provoi një mallëngjim të njajtë me atë që ndie Schilemann i cili i fryemzue nga rreshat e Homerit kishte zbulue Micenën, e pasun në ar dhe vorret e Artrideve; në të dy këto veprime, besim i njajtë qe ai që i shtyni për me gjetë një gja të vetme. Njeni prej gërmimeve ma të interesantëshme e ma shumë prodhonjëse qe ai që u ba në fund të një muri madhështor romak, i dekoruem me harqe e llonxhe e cila në një kohë të parë u mendue se ishte fjala për një llixhë publike - kur gërmimet e shtynë ma andej - u konstatue se sishte fjala për skenën e theatrit, ku u gjetën edhe ma shumë skulptura ndërmjet të cilave ma e vlefshmja asht pa dyshim ajo që mori edhe një famë të madhe, asht me emnin "Hyjnija e Butrintit", e cila ndonëse nuk asht vepra e Praksitelit sikurse u pat qenë mendue në fillim, asht nji vepër shumë e bukur dhe e dalun nga dora e nji nga ma të afërtit të shkollës së tij.

*Zbulimi i Baptisterit*

Nja tjetër zbulim që meriton të përmëndet, asht Baptisteri. Në një pjesë tjetër të librit Ugolini tregon ngjarjet historike ndërmjet të cilave Roma, që në fillim u shtërngue të luftojë kundra illyrianve sepse ishin bashkue këta me maqedonasit, mbasi mundi në betejën e Pidnës maqedhonasit në vjetin 168 para Krishtit u ba aleatja dhe mbrojtsja e tyre. Ndërsa grekët pushtojshin brigjet e detit dhe themelojshin limane tregtare, romakët shtyheshin në vende edhe ma të mbrendëshm, e tue ndërtue rruga, përmendore etj, e çdo vepër tjetër arti. Ndërmjet veprave publike përmendet Via Egnatia, arteria rrugore e përmendun me dy degë që fillofshin në Pojan e Durrës bashkoheshin në Clodiana (Peqin) tue kalue nëpër Skampa (Elbasan), tue vazhdue deri në Selanik në shek. e IV mbas Krishtit, po në këtë shekull arrijti deri në Konstandinopël. Tue vazhdue në përshkrimin kronologjik të vepravt të vjetra në Shqipëri, shohim monumente të ndryshme bizantine ndërmjet të cilave ma me famë kisha e Mesopotamit pranë Fenikit, plot me vepra të Rëndësishme. Tue vazhdue librin, shohim edhe gjurma të veprave venecjane. Kështjella, rruga, limane, ura-sjellëse dhe vepra të randësishme publike të tjera. Libri përfundon me lavdërimin edhe kujtimin e heroit kombëtar, Skënderbej dhe luftat e tyre kundra pushtuesit; luftë dhe gjestet e të cilit trashëguen nga i gjith populli shqiptar. Librit i shtojnë një randësi edhe më të madhe, fotografitë e ndryshme që ilustrojnë volumin e që janë ba nga dora e vetë autorit.



*Mosmirënjohja*

_Pas 1945-ës e deri më sot, asnjë vlerësim për zbuluesit e Butrintit_

*Vetëm Mbreti Zog i ngriti monument Ugolinit në Butrint*

Ashtu sikurse dihet tashmë, gërmimet e para në qytezën antike të Butrintit e kanë zanafillën në dy dekadat e para të shekullit të kaluar, kur qeveritë shqiptare të asaj kohe lidhën një sërë marrëveshjesh me qeverinë italiane, e cila kishte të bënte me ardhjen në Shqipëri të një misioni arkeologjik italian, i cili do të kryente studime dhe gërmime arkeologjike në Shqipëri. Ekspedita e parë italiane që erdhi asokohe në vendin tonë në kuadrin e kësaj marrëveshjeje me qeverinë italiane, ishte ajo që kryesohej nga Luixhi Maria Ugolini, një prej profesorëve të famshëm të arkeologjisë italiane, i cili ishte mjaft i njohur edhe në qarqet akademike evropiane. Ekspedita e tij në Shqipëri, (apo më saktë misioni arkeologjik italian në Shqipëri) zgjati për më shumë se një dekadë (nga fillimi i viteve 20 deri në fillimin e viteve 30) dhe gjatë asaj kohe arkeologu i famshëm italian në gërmimet e tij bëri një sërë zbulimesh me vlera të mëdha jo vetëm në Butrint, por edhe në Apoloni, Pojan etj. Përveç gërmimeve arkeologjike, Ugolini bëri dhe një sërë studimesh për Shqipërinë, të cilat i botoi në atë kohë në disa libra. Por ai nuk mundi ta çonte deri në fund punën e tij në Shqipëri, për shkak se humbi jetën nga një sëmundje e malaries në fillimin e viteve 30. Punën e veprën e Ugolinit e çoi më tej, bashkëpunëtori i tij i ngushtë, profesori tjetër italian i arkeologjisë, Piero Marconi, i cili punën që kishte nisur së bashku me Ugolinin në vitet 20, e vazhdoi deri në vitin 1938, kur dhe ai humbi jetën në një aksident ajror në Itali, ku ishte duke udhëtuar për arsye të punës në Shqipëri. Por puna, mundi, djersa dhe gjithçka tjetër që Ugolini dhe Markoni dhanë për Shqipërinë e pasurinë arkeologjike të saj, janë lënë në harresë, duke u mbuluar nga pluhuri i kohës. Duke përjashtuar Mbretin Zog, i cili, veç të tjerash, i ngriti dhe një monument të madh Ugolinit në Butrint, (por që u prish pas ardhjes së komunistëve në pushtet), nga viti 1945 e deri më sot, asnjë vlerësim tjetër nuk është bërë për ta, si nga shteti shqiptar, ashtu dhe nga studiuesit, historianët e specialistët e arkeologjisë shqiptare. Madje jo vetëm kaq, por gjatë viteve të regjimit komunist, ata konsideroheshin si vjedhës të veprave dhe monumenteve të arkeologjisë shqiptare. 

*gazeta shqip-14 07 2007*

----------


## BARAT

Ne foto:
Luixhi Maria Ugolini gjate punimeve ne Butrint

----------


## Hyllien

Ugolinit i kane marre veprat, ja kane edituar, botuar me editime dhe pjesen tjeter e mbajne ne arkivat e fshehta Italianet. Me sa di une bashkepuntori i tij me i afert ka vdekur ne rrethana te cuditshme ashtu si dhe vete Ugolini.

----------


## BARAT

> Programi i Ugolinit si Kryetar i Misjonit Arkeologjisë Italjane ishte me ba kërkime në vende të ndryshme të Shqipnis, e për këtë arsye mbas dy fushatash gërmime të kryeme në Feniki (Finiq, shënimi ynë), në vjetin 1926 dhe në 1927, më 1928, transportoi çadrat e tija në Butrint. Në periudhën në të cilën u shkrue ky libër, gërmimet e Butrintit ishin akoma në fillimet e tyre, por n‘atë kohë ishin pasë qenë zbulue shumë përmendore e një sasi skulpturash të mjafta me rëndësi.* Me një entuziazëm të vërtetë Ugolini, përshkruen një portë të madhe në muret e qytetit, forma e të cilit është e njajtë me ato që Homeri i atribuon portësë Shea të qytetit Troja; gjetësi nuk dyshoi se edhe këtu ishte fjala për Portën Shea të Trojës së Re, e këndyeme rishtaz prej Virgjilit e pikërisht kët emën i dha.* Sikurse edhe ai vetë shkruen në parathanjen e librit të tij të botuem mbas vdekjes së tij mbi Butrintin *(L.M. Ugolini: "Butrinto mito di Enea, gli scavi", Roma 1937)*, autori përpara rrënimeve të këtij qyteti që puna e dhe vullneti i tij e qitën në dritën, me përsëritjen e rreshtave të Virgjilit, provoi një mallëngjim të njajtë me atë që ndie Schilemann i cili i fryemzue nga rreshat e Homerit kishte zbulue Micenën, e pasun në ar dhe vorret e Artrideve; në të dy këto veprime, besim i njajtë qe ai që i shtyni për me gjetë një gja të vetme.


Dhe cudite nuk kane te sosur or ti mik...egziston Enea dhe qyteti i Trojes se re qe krahasohet me ate te vjetren , por jane fantazma dardanet ...
Greket thone ne mundem trojanet...por trojanet avulluan dhe nuk dihet se c'jane...greket jane reale dardanet-trojane jane fantazma
Kam lexuar diku se edhe Medea, prifteresha profetike e Jasonit dhe Argonauteve eshte e varrosur ne Butrint.
Do kete pritur sa te binte Troja dhe te ndertonin nje te re, sepse ne kohen e argonauteve egzistonte Dodona... por jo lufta e Trojes

----------


## Dita

> *nga artikulli ne postimin #1*
> 
> Madje jo vetëm kaq, por gjatë viteve të regjimit komunist, ata konsideroheshin si vjedhës të veprave dhe monumenteve të arkeologjisë shqiptare.



Per hedhjen poshte te kesaj akuze ose te pakten relativimin e saj lexoni ne:

The McDonald Institute for Archaeological Research

http://www.mcdonald.cam.ac.uk/projec...e10/gilkes.htm


*How the Goddess lost her head:  the myth and reality of the looting of Butrint*
|Oliver J. Gilkes
Institute of World Archaeology
University of East Anglia
Norwich, UK
NR3 1AU


Nga kapitulli permbylles i punimit:


"In the case of the Butrint sculptures a myth can be dispelled. There is little or no surviving evidence that Ugolini and the Italian Mission actually stole anything from the excavations at Butrint. Some objects may have been moved across the Adriatic, but what they were and where they are now is unknown. Certainly The Treasures never seem to have left the country other than by legal means.

The Italian invasion of Albania and the suffering and resistance of the country during World War II have, as elsewhere in Europe, left a deep mark on the national psyche. Nevertheless, it is important that the myths of the past do not prevent the proper protection of national cultural heritage and understanding of the problems of the present. Butrint and Albania have suffered a greater loss of archaeological and cultural material in the past nine years than the Italians managed to extract in nineteen. Some matters for considerable concern arise from the events of 1992 and 1997, especially as regards the international policing of the sale of looted but known material. In first place must be the apparent failure of responsible authorities, contacted separately on two continents, to take the necessary and obvious action in this case. Overriding this though, is the necessity to look to the future and to place the events of the past into their full perspective."

----------


## BARAT

> Madje jo vetëm kaq, por gjatë viteve të regjimit komunist, ata konsideroheshin si vjedhës të veprave dhe monumenteve të arkeologjisë shqiptare.
> 			
> 		
> 
> *dita*
> Per hedhjen poshte te kesaj akuze ose te pakten relativimin e saj lexoni ne:
> The McDonald Institute for Archaeological Research


Deri ne vertetim te se kundertes hajduti eshte i ndershem. Personalisht mendoj(dhe kam degjuar zera) se nga Shqiperia jane marre gjetje arkeologjike. Eshte e paperfytyrueshme qe deformimit te historise te mos i bashkangjitet edhe vjedhja apo frenimi i kerkimeve. Megjithate, mendoj se qellimi i Ugolinit ka qene me i madh se c duket. Baza e LIIB ka qene okultizmi. Kerkimet qe u shtyne nga arkitektet e kesaj lufte nuk u bene thjesht per te promovuar vlerat e shqiptareve apo qofte edhe te tibetianev (ekspeditat naziste ne Tibet e deri ne xhunglat e Amazones). Pervec linjes se vertetimit te origjines fisnike trojano-dardane te perandoreve te Romes antike, kane qene edhe linja te tjera besoj. Por qesharake eshte se italianet jane pasardhes te dardaneve...meqe Enea ishte paraprijes i dinastive te tyre mbreterore?
E njeta gje si me greket dhe pellazget.
Ata (greket) nuk jane pellazge por pasardhes te tyre (?!)
Ata (italianet) nuk jane dardano trojane e as etrure por pasardhes te tyre (?!)
Sa per komunizmin....ne ate periudhe u be edhe kjo pak qe kemi (por fatkeqsisht nuk dime ate qe do te kishim, por ky eshte dislutim tjeter). 
Jam, i palevizur nga mendimi, qe me mire te mos zbulohet asgje as nga te huajt e as nga ne derisa te kete stabilitet.
Me rremujen qe eshte ne Shqiperi prit kur ti vjedhin ndonje dite edhe Skenderbeut kapelen apo kalin e ta shesin per skrap.
perfundimisht...

SHQIPTARET DUHET TE ZGJOHEN DHE TE PRODHOJNE SHPETIMTARET E KOMBIT....

.....se eshte vone dhe po vonohemi perdite e me shume

----------


## XH.GASHI

pershendetje-

Barat  rrespekt per materialet qe sjell ne forum , sot mu dha rasti per her te pare te vizitoj muzeun arkeologjik te Durresit para dy ditesh  ishim edhe ne ate te Tiranes   verrtet isha shum i  impresionuar  por disa gjera qe mua me interesonin 
kerkova nje udhzues apo si te them nje parathenje te eksponimeve pyeta edhe per mundsin , pse nuk behet nje ekspozit me foto me dy tre rreshta kuptim ne ndonje web faqe te internetit  , per gjdo punim qe i perket lashtesis siq e bejne shtetet  tjera kjo menyre  e besoj se jo vetem se do te afronte me shum 
vizitore njeherit do tja ruante origjinalitetin punimeve te ciles do koh qofshin ato .
Mbes me shpres kur te vizitoj  tjera here keto muzeume  do te jen me te modernizuara edhe me shum,me shum vizitor .

Pershendetje

----------


## Baptist

Theniet me poshte Serbet ja atribuojne Budves (nje qytet i vogel ne Mal te Zi). 

*“Butoa eshte nje qytet ne Iliri. Thuhet qe Kadmi me nje qerre buajsh udhetonte me shpejtesi nga Teba tek Ilirianet dhe krijoi qytetin te cilin e quajti Butoa per nder te Buajve. Por mbase edhe per nder te Rigonit (Butes) u quajt Butoa ose Buthoa….”* Sofokliu


Perkthimi ketu Rigon eshte i gabuar pas mendimit tim. Me siguri qe behet fjale per Borzilokun qe si edhe Rigoni (origanum) ben pjese ne familjen e Mint ky hyjne Mintes/Dhjozmes/Nenexhikut por edhe Thumes/Thyme.

_Dhjozme e Thuritur
Pse me rri muritur?_ kendojne arvanitasit e Atikes.

Eshte shkruar ne gjeresi per tendencen pellazge-hyllirike qe vendet, lumejt dhe banimet t'i emertonin pas bimesise. Madje, edhe nje numer i mire i emrave eshte me prejardhje herbale.

Minta, per mendimin tim eshte nje kategori e rendesishme herbale e lidhur ngushte me toponimine dhe panteonin hyjnor pellazgjik.

Pse pikerisht Mint? Le te themi Apollo Minteus. Mint eshte edhe Rigoni/Borziloku qe permendet ne citimin me lart. Thumes/Thimes/Thymes/Thiamis eshte lumi Epirit. Rigoni (nje Mint edhe ky)eshte dhurate e Afrodites. Pra Apollo, Afrodita, Hylli mengjesit me brite.


-1- Le te mbledhim informata nga populli yne per kete grup te rendesishem: Menten/Dhjozmen, Borzilokun, Lulen e verdhe Thimais nga e cila bleta ben mjaltin me te mire ne bote.

-2- Pse mendoj qe Budva nuk ka qene kurre qyteti qe ngriti Kadmi, ndonese edhe historia e ketij eshte e gjetur? Shume thjeshte. Numizmatika butrintase dhe etimologjia e Butrint deshmojne se Buthroti eshte qyteti qe lidhet me buajt, gjarperinkte me pika blu (aka 2 *Boll*at Kadm dhe Harmonies). Sipas Skylaksit vendodhjea e dy lumejve gjarper Kadm dhe Harmonie eshte diku ne zonen ballkano-jugore. 

Po ashtu Butrinti lidhet me briret e Kaut/Lopes qe ndonese na jane bere te njohur nga miqte "greke" si te Jones/Europes dmth motres se Kadmit te rrembyer nga Zeusi, ne kemi deshmuar ne disa tema qe lidhen me perendeshen/perendine dhe adhurimin e diellit "As above".

Le te diskutojme tere keto pika dhe te sjellim monedha te Butrintit. Ne se gjenden, edhe te dhena nga Budva (Montenegro).

Per me shume:

*“Te tjere mendojne se Kadmi e quajti qytetin Biti per nder te Egjiptianit Buti dhe me pas u korruptua ne Butoa”* S. Bizantini

Kush eshte Egjiptiani Bit/But/Bur? Te jete Thoti me qe dihet qe ky quhej alternativisht edhe Hermes dhe Bude? Me cilen bime shoqerohet Thoti?

Thoti ne Butrint. Ku eshte e verteta?

----------


## Baptist

Clint, mund te na ndihmosh me monedha te Butrintit?
Cdo monedhe hyn ne pune, por njera qe kam pershtypjen se nuk eshte e regjistruar ka Zeusin e buzeqeshur nga nje ane dhe dy gjarperinj me pika nga ana tjeter, me gjuhen jashte, njeri qe shikon nga lindja dhe tjetri nga perendimi, si ne flamur.

Me qe greket i kane bere lemsh na takon ne ti shkokolisim keto qe vijojne. Le te perpiqemi te gjejme sinonimet ne shqip per keto bime, si edhe ndonje legjende te lidhur me to. Kuptimi i eimologjise korrekte tyre do na zbertheje perendine perkatese, lumin dhe Trojen. Greket i quajne te tera Rigon ose Mint. 

Ja cfare kam deri tani bazuar ne krahasimet fotografike te gjethes/lules dhe jo perkthimet e gabuara gjuhesore:

Borzilok=Fasligen=Selfijon(parfum)
Nenexhik=Mint=Dhjozem (hahet/pihet)
Thymes=Hosak
Parsley=Mar*dan*oz
Celery=S*elino*=Hermes
Rosemary=Oregano=Rigon

----------


## land

po,styx pa tjeter,me jep kohe ti gjej,kam nje remuje alucinante ne kompjuter,me shume doc dhe foto(nder to kam me mijera foto me monedha)

----------


## Baptist

Shkeqyeshem. Kur te mundesh, nuk kemi per te botuar neser.

XhGashi, Zeu_s, Kreksi si edhe anetaret qe kane rrenje nga Devina/Cameria:

Ne se eshte e mundur te ndihmoni me foto te bimeve me lart ne menyre qe te mund te derivojme emrat dhe etimologjine shqip sipas krahinave.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Po shikoja ca verdalle kete punen e Butuas  e ne egjipt paska qene nje qytet qe quhej Butus,qytet qe dallohej per orakullin e Latones (Leto) nena e Diellit/Apollonit. 
Prapashtesa -ona eshte ilirike e rrenja duket Lat/Let . Nderkaq kemi adhurimin e Lat-res ne dalmaci.
Po interesante ishte rrenja but,pervecse tek but-rinti e tek but-ua e enkelejve, gjendet edhe tek iliret Peucet te japigise ne qytetin But-untum(Bitonto e sotme) .

----------


## Baptist

Mire, por nuk shpjegon nga vjen ky emer- Butes.

Ay serbi thote "Oreganos= Butes" Bera nje kerkim me bime-butes dhe me del qe BUTE quhet Mullaga. C'eshte me interesante, kjo quhet "veshja e purpurt" te cilen e di mire qe eshte ngjyra e rrobes se kardinaleve te Vatikanit dhe ngjyre e lashte ne emblemat e Skocise.

Ne pothuaj te gjithe perkthimet qe kam hasur, thuhet qe e Purpurta e paperseritshme eshte prodhuar ne Tyr prej nje lloj guacke, nga vendi Kadmit.  Ne nje liber te cilin nuk munda te blej per arsye financiare lexohej qe e purpurta, ngjyrat dhe rrobat me te bukura ne bote prodhoheshin ne tokat e Arberit, dhe se e purpurta (pervec heraldise jemi i vetmi vend qe perdor kete fjale per te karakterizuar ngjyren lejla ne te kuqe) prodhohej nga ne.

Pra na dalin Menta, Borziloku, Mullaga, Thym dhe Kadmi. te tera keto bime shoqerohen me Apollon, Afroditen, Hermesin te cilet i kemi barazuar ne temen e Baal.

Cfare eshte ngaterruar ketu me qellim?

----------


## land

nderkohe qe po kerkoj

ja disa monedha yllire,qe nuk ndodhen ne muzeum,jane koleksion privat i dikujt qe i mbaron mbiemri me *ic*


Final group of coins that will be described represents autonomous coinage of Rhizon (Sinus Rhizonicus) and Illyrian tribe Daorsi. The latter one had chosen to join the Romans in their constant warfare with other Illyrian tribes, in order to preserve their actual existence. Quite often in modern literature Rhizonian issues are assigned or misattributed to Ballaiois’ authority, which must be considered with great caution.

----------


## land

Also, all along the coast of Dalmatia, we can discover coins of Illyrian king Ballaios, who, according to most authors, minted coins in two different places: Rhizon and Pharos. Ballaios is one of the most mysterious characters in ancient Dalmatian history. Leaving us rather numerous numismatic materials (in comparison to other local Illyrian issues), he definitely presented himself to be very influential in the region, and his coins are found not only in Dalmatia. However, despite his numismatic activity, there was no other evidence whatsoever to confirm his role in this area. No single literary or any other historical evidence can confirm the existence of this local king, which emphasize to us the importance of his numismatic legacy.
Historians and numismatics have very different opinions on setting the chronology of the reign of Ballaios, as well as the character of his reign.


poshte *ZEU* ne dy nga fotot


ps.me fani, se nuk ka te beje drejt perdrejt me butrintin,por une cdo lloj foto qe ka te beje me YLLIRET do e postoj,nese quhet postimi i gabuar te pakten le te transferohet ke tema e pershtatshme.

----------


## land

on

     Ca. 3rd-2nd c. BC, Laureate head of Zeus right / Tripod within
     wreath. Fine, McClean 5072. 


monedhe e gjetur ne durres

----------


## land

tek te dyja monedhat eshte herkuli,tek njera duket dhe kali pagaso,me duket

----------


## land

ILLYRIA, Dyrrhachion. Circa 400-330 BC. AR Stater 
                              (8.54 gm, 6h). Pegasos flying right / Helmeted 
                              head of Athena right; club and D behind, dolphin 
                              above helmet. Pegasi II 31 (same obv. die); SNG 
                              Copenhagen -;

----------


## baaroar

Sipas Herodotit, alfabeti u soll ne "Greqi" nga Kadmi, nje Fenikas.
"Fenikasit, te cilet erdhen me Kadmin, midis tyre ishin Gephyraei...
Dua te ndalem kety tek keta Gephyraei.

Po nga Herodoti kemi kete te dhenen;
"Kulti i Demetres u soll ne Atike nga Gephyraei..."
Herodoti mendonte qe ata ishin Fenikas, ata jetuan ne Tanagra, ne Beoti ku me perpara quhej me emrin Gephura.
Cfare e lidhe Kadmin me Gephura/Gephyraei ?
Do te doja mendime mbi etimologjine e GePhura/Gephyra


p.s. i lutem moderatorit ta zhvendose postimin tek  tema e Baal
Faleminderit

----------


## Baptist

Clint, gjithe monedhat e Butrintit , jo te gjithe Ballkanit.

----------

